# Help! My fuzzy has lost a claw!



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

When cleaning the cage yesterday I found Bandit had lost a claw. I couldn't find any evidence of how. There was no blood nothing! Although he has ripped it clean off! He's fine bouncing about as normal, no sign of it being painful. I cleaned the wound, and it has not swelled up as yet. Will it grow back?


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

If he has pulled the entire claw out, it won't grow back  however if there is a little stub and blood supply is still getting to the claw, it might grow back!

i wouldnt worry too much, he will be fine without his claw. But if it starts to look red/inflamed etc, he'll need a vet to check it out!

hope his tootsie heals ok  xx


----------



## Nelson (Feb 2, 2011)

Our little Jill pulled her claw out, she screamed like a human when it happened. She cought it on a meatal gauze that is the front of a speaker.

After about a month or so it started to grow back, hope the same happens for you:thumbup:


----------

